# A6 long term reliability - Stuttering/misfires in the morning? FSI design problem?



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

So I read in the 'other' forum that a number of people are having misfires/stuttering caused by carbon buildup behind the valves on FSI engines, even on cars with just a few thousand miles. Any of you fortitude c6 guys getting it? I'm looking for a used C6 and I'm trying to find out whether this is a widespread problem. 
And also I'd like to find out other problems with the C6 cars.


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: A6 long term reliability - Stuttering/misfires in the morning? FSI design problem? (vwtoys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtoys* »_So I read in the 'other' forum that a number of people are having misfires/stuttering caused by carbon buildup behind the valves on FSI engines, even on cars with just a few thousand miles. Any of you fortitude c6 guys getting it? I'm looking for a used C6 and I'm trying to find out whether this is a widespread problem. 
And also I'd like to find out other problems with the C6 cars.









You would be correct about some cars having cold weather shuttering and missfires, but those are due to ECU software, and there is a TSB that takes care of that problem...they have to reflash the computer. No big deal. But the second part of your question is correct also...the 3.2 FSIs are prone to carbon buildup. Running a good quality fuel with detergent in it such as Chevron with Techron will handle that problem pretty good, as well as putting your foot in it somewhat frequently. Together those two things will keep carbon buildup to a minimum. If you granny the car then yes you can totaly carbon up the motor in as little as 5K miles. But these cars are pretty solid. CVT trannies are more prone to failiure then the Tiptronics with Quattro. Other then that the cars are pretty problem free. Minor nuisance things go now and then but what car doesn 't... I say get the car and don't worry too much. But if you're really concerned, get it CPOd and you'll be golden. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: A6 long term reliability - Stuttering/misfires in the morning? FSI design problem? (Kemer1)*

I see. How can I diagnose a carbon buildup problem when looking at these cars? How about the suspension bits? On C5 and B5 cars (or maybe the current A8s) the links and such wear out 'prematurely' (I mean 50-70k miles). I would expect cars this expensive would have semi-reliable parts. I have old VW's needing replacements at 200k. And some Lexus/Toyota/Hondas gathering 100-150k before things start to come loose.
None of the C6 sold here come with air suspension, right? My bro's C5 Allroad just recently had a ripped bag and although we swapped out the bag on our own with a $300 aftermarket piece, it was still kinda expensive, and we have another 3 corners waiting to go. It only has 60k miles.


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: A6 long term reliability - Stuttering/misfires in the morning? FSI design problem? (vwtoys)*

There really isn't a way to tell if the car has carbon buildup from just taking a look. You would actually have to disassemble the motor to find out. But both Chevron's Techron, and B&G have fuel system cleaners that do wonders for clearing that crap up. 
No the C6s don't have an adaptive suspension system like the Allroad, so it'll be no worries about airbags. Just good ol springs and shocks. As far as premature failiure in suspension parts...mine has 53K on it and no signs of suspension going bad on it.
I would say that if you go after one of these cars, just get it CPOd and you'll be covered no matter what. I really love mine.


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: A6 long term reliability - Stuttering/misfires in the morning? FSI design problem? (Kemer1)*

actually in 06 and 07 you COULD order the Adaptive Air Suspension.......... but only on 4.2 cars........


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: A6 long term reliability - Stuttering/misfires in the morning? FSI design problem? (Kemer1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kemer1* »_There really isn't a way to tell if the car has carbon buildup from just taking a look. You would actually have to disassemble the motor to find out. But both Chevron's Techron, and B&G have fuel system cleaners that do wonders for clearing that crap up. 
No the C6s don't have an adaptive suspension system like the Allroad, so it'll be no worries about airbags. Just good ol springs and shocks. As far as premature failiure in suspension parts...mine has 53K on it and no signs of suspension going bad on it.
I would say that if you go after one of these cars, just get it CPOd and you'll be covered no matter what. I really love mine.

The years that I'm looking at has no airbags. Good. Don't need that.
What's the cost of bringing a used audi into a dealer to get it CPO'd?? After CPO it would be covered (for non-wear and tear items) another 50k miles?


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: A6 long term reliability - Stuttering/misfires in the morning? FSI design problem? (vwtoys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtoys* »_
The years that I'm looking at has no airbags. Good. Don't need that.
What's the cost of bringing a used audi into a dealer to get it CPO'd?? After CPO it would be covered (for non-wear and tear items) another 50k miles?

To be honest I don't think you can bring a car in and get it CPOd, you'd have to buy it from an Audi dealer. And the CPO will cover the car for 6 years from new and up to 100K total miles.


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: A6 long term reliability - Stuttering/misfires in the morning? FSI design problem? (Kemer1)*

Sorry...I misunderstood.















So for instance, if I find 2 exact same A6s with the same engine, year, mileage, options, one has CPO, the other is third party sale, how much more is the CPO warranty worth on average? A couple thousand?



_Modified by vwtoys at 7:57 AM 5-20-2009_


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: A6 long term reliability - Stuttering/misfires in the morning? FSI design problem? (vwtoys)*

Yup right about 2 grand to have the car CPOd and warrantied. But it's well worth the money, mine has already paid for itself and I still have another year left.


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: A6 long term reliability - Stuttering/misfires in the morning? FSI design problem? (Kemer1)*

So if I buy one of these A6s still under factory warranty, but not CPO'd. What are my best options for an extended warranty? VW has a RealDriver warranty, what is Audi's equivalent and how may I purchase this when I buy the used A6? I'd like to have coverage going up an additional 6 years/100k miles.


_Modified by vwtoys at 8:10 AM 6-3-2009_


----------

